# DREAMERS vs PRACTICAL types



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

I seem to like ENFPs and ENFJs, in that order. With some of them I have an instant and amazing connection, regardless of gender, age, or physical appearance. 

However they are the DREAMERS, and as an ENTP I am a super-dreamer too. Magic connections aside, for better compatibility wouldn't it be better to team up with one of the PRACTICAL types?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah, what a practical question to ask! XD

If you feel a very deep connection and mutual attraction between yourself and your Dreamer, then I don't really see why you should stop pursuing that relationship!

At least you are aware that this might be a pitfall of a relationship between 2 N's, so rather than passing up your dream Dreamer, why not work together to develop your practicality instead?


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Depends on how you would define 'practical'. J personalities are practical, E personalities are practical in their own way, etc. 

Do you mean teaming up with a personality who have a grounding in reality as we see it?


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

anon said:


> Depends on how you would define 'practical'. J personalities are practical, E personalities are practical in their own way, etc.
> 
> Do you mean teaming up with a personality who have a grounding in reality as we see it?


 I'm good with the big picture, but not good with the details of life and routine stuff. So I think I would do better with somebody that's good with the day-to-day stuff and likes to take care of things that never cross my mind (but are important).


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

E_N_T_P said:


> I'm good with the big picture, but not good with the details of life and routine stuff. So I think I would do better with somebody that's good with the day-to-day stuff and likes to take care of things that never cross my mind (but are important).


How do you get along with ISTJs? Or ISFPs?


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

anon said:


> How do you get along with ISTJs? Or ISFPs?


 I don't know, I'm new to MBTI, just starting to identify types. I was happily married to an ISFJ. And I really like ENFPs because we connect well and they fill-in where I'm lacking.


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha! I know what you are saying all too well. My mother is an ISFJ and my father is an ENTP. One example of the practical/dreamer dynamic in action is when they plan vacations. My father does fine with travel arrangements (booking the flights and cars and such), but when it comes to planning the trip in terms of activities/places to see/hotels, my father is lacking. He feels overwhelmed by the possibilities. The last vacation we took, my ISFJ mother told my father she was delegating this responsibility to him. He put it off for weeks and weeks, until she finally stepped in. My mother has a way with figuring that sort of stuff out. She books wonderful hotels and makes sure we make it to all the important sightseeing opportunities. 

NTJs and NFJs are planners too, but I think the STJs and SFJs have us beat in practical planning such as this.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it kind of depends on what you feel is most important in a relationship. If communication is most important to you, then I can understand wanting an NF type. The N similarity allows you to both discuss abstract ideas and concepts, while the T/F complementarity allows for fresh perspectives.

If sharing adventures and financial stability is most important to you, then I can see why a Sensor, particularly an SJ is appealing. The Si could make up for your weakest similar function.

Maybe this is the Idealist/Dreamer/Blue/Catalyst/NF in me, but love comes first. If you're in love, that's all that matters. Go with it, take it, embrace it. It will go one of two ways. Either she is better with planning that you are, and she handles it all. Or she's even WORSE than you, and you end up doing the planning/details/all-that-J-stuff. If the latter is the case, when you're thrust into that position, you may find it a struggle, but not impossible.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

No. Not for me. As friends, it's totally cool. As lovers, been there, done that- bloody tears. Of course, depends on the individual. I met some very practical types who were a bit more experienced in their lives, so they had a completely different outlook, and it felt heavenly just to be in each others presence (this was in the beginning where the fluffy stuff looks nice). 

When it comes down to it, it's really about Respect and how two people can admire one another for their qualities. In doing so, there is a sense of acceptance and growth as a pair. 

Like what Cerebro said, depends on the individual and what he/she needs/wants. I personally lasted longest with both ENFP/ENTP ex's, but my friendships with my ex's afterwards tend to last longest with NFs in particular. We can talk on and on for hours on end. We can be doing everything and nothing at the same time, and it would just be fun and amusing. Compared to my practical type ex's (NT, SJ), I felt a bit misunderstood, out of place, and.. lost. An ideal partner for me is like running into someone where there is a level of comfortless and familiarity from get go. There is this freedom about it I _thoroughly_ enjoy.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a very hypothetical discussion. I think if you reduce it all to MBTI compability, then you are missing out on the beauty in the person in front of you.

I personally wouldn't "filter" my options through type, but I would (and I do) use type theory to figure out strengths and weaknesses (areas for improvement) once things are underway.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I think of myself as a dreamer with a practical side. I'm definitely imaginative and flighty at times, but I also carry around a pragmatism with me that keeps me pretty grounded. I'm very sarcastic and I highly value common sense, too, so while I enjoy being dreamy and weird sometimes, it's not the dominant aspect of my personality. Maybe it's that silly switch everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy about Nothing. said:


> Ha! I know what you are saying all too well. My mother is an ISFJ and my father is an ENTP. One example of the practical/dreamer dynamic in action is when they plan vacations. My father does fine with travel arrangements (booking the flights and cars and such), but when it comes to planning the trip in terms of activities/places to see/hotels, my father is lacking. He feels overwhelmed by the possibilities. The last vacation we took, my ISFJ mother told my father she was delegating this responsibility to him. He put it off for weeks and weeks, until she finally stepped in. My mother has a way with figuring that sort of stuff out. She books wonderful hotels and makes sure we make it to all the important sightseeing opportunities.
> 
> NTJs and NFJs are planners too, but I think the STJs and SFJs have us beat in practical planning such as this.


 My ISFJ wife was a logistics wizard. During our honeymoon we drove around California for 1 month. Every morning she called ahead and made our hotel reservation for the next night, also looked up restaurants, planned sightseeing, prices, etc. One morning I said, “what if we don’t get to X town by tonight, what if we find something more interesting, let’s wing it, no reservations, we’ll get a hotel room wherever we happen to be!”. She panicked for a minute, but she went along with improvised days.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

E_N_T_P said:


> Magic connections aside, for better compatibility wouldn't it be better to team up with one of the PRACTICAL types?


well it depends if you get fed up with their NF touchy-feely BS or if it's not a pain in the ass for you


----------

